# Turbinado Sugar?



## peas_and_corn (16/4/09)

I just got the May/Jun issue of BYO the other day, and there's an interesting article about fusion beers. One of the recipes (for "Cherokee Nation American Indian Brown Ale") called for turbinado sugar- what is this? I have never heard of it before.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## muckanic (16/4/09)

IIRC, turbinado is white sugar with some molasses added back in, so more like a dark brown rather than an unrefined raw sugar.


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Its the same as demerara sugar... UK call it that... and of cause the United States have to have another name which is Turbinado...

so raw sugar basically


----------



## peas_and_corn (16/4/09)

Ahh OK, no worries.

Cheers!


----------



## Hogan (16/4/09)

Going to use Dememera sugar in my next AG porter. What's the recommended boiling time for this. Last used brown sugar in a dubbel and boiled it for ten minutes. Is that about right for this adjunct.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------

